# Big Algae Problem



## BarryH (12 May 2021)

What looks like Duck Weed covers the unused part of the Cromford Canal neat Matlock Bath in Derbyshire.


----------



## jamila169 (12 May 2021)

If that's the bit between Cromford Wharf and High Peak Junction, I'm assuming that covid stopped play for the Friends of Cromford Canal work parties


----------



## BarryH (13 May 2021)

No Jamila, this is at the far end of the canal near Whatstandwell. The main navigable stretch between the point you mention is fine and still well looked after.


----------



## jamila169 (13 May 2021)

Ahh, DWT's bit then


----------



## dw1305 (14 May 2021)

Hi all,
Looks like <"_Lemna minor_">_, _not technically an algae, but a higher plant.


BarryH said:


> What looks like Duck Weed covers the unused part of the Cromford Canal neat Matlock Bath in Derbyshire.


Looking at the <"growth and leaf colour">,  if they are using the <"Duckweed Index"> they need to reduce the nutrients a bit and change some more water.

cheers Darrel


----------



## jamila169 (14 May 2021)

gonna need a big tea strainer to get all that out


----------



## Gill (14 May 2021)

Its the same around me, all the Brooks and Streams are clogged with Algae, Or stink from going stagnant. 
Hells Brook in some parts the bed has done a milky grey


----------



## John q (14 May 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Looking at the <"growth and leaf colour">, if they are using the <"Duckweed Index"> they need to reduce the nutrients a bit and change some more water.


Funny you should mention that..  this is a disused mill pond at the back of our house, the water that fills it is the run off from several farmed fields, evidently packed with nutrients going off the duckweed index.


----------

